# Again already?....



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Good thing it's only going to snow in the southtowns today,12 inches. But what's this white suff coming down in the northtowns?


----------



## MaineMike (Oct 22, 2006)

*Lake Effect*

As Homer Simpson (Mr. Plow) would say: "Ahhhh! White gold!"


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

why is your plow not hooked to your truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't put it on until I leave. It only takes a minute to hook up.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

coming to syracuse to!!!! Company I work for told me to be ready for tongiht and tomm!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry,
I'll leave it to you.Besides I hope you guys win the Golden Snowball award again.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

ahah.. I sitll got soding to finish tomm and sat.. totaly re built a green and surounds.. just started soding the green grass today.. but weve sodded in some snow last year so we will do it again?? idk how it survives but it does!!! YOu all cleaned up from the storm or is there sitll a lot of action going on from it??


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There are still a lot of out of towners here cleaning up. In Amherst a company from down south picked up a 15million dollar contract for clean up.I'm hoping to get out 1 or 2 more times for lawn cutting .


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Jesus.. thats a big contract.. what is it cutitng and chiping brush?? Yea I say mow as long as we can!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

All they are doing is picking up the trees branches on the side of the road and taking it to the town dump for them to mulch.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

lodogg89 said:


> why is your plow not hooked to your truck


the second you hook your truck to your plow it stops snowing. one of murphys laws.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Well Grandview, Looks like you might get it again, from those pics. Wish you the best of luck this year, and if you dont want the snow, plug in some fans and blow it back this way. We'll take itpayup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since I'm all seasonal I don't want any snow.I like a "green" xmas for my lawns and snowplowing payup .


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, that pic gives me hot flashes! I'm ready for the snow, so where the hell is it?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

wow that is wet snow, glad we don't get anything like that. only the dry stuff in the great white north. this is us traveling 600 kms round trip to pick up school kids becaus ethe airport was closed.

thansk


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

*Caribou for the freezer while waiting for snow*

Not too much snow in south-central Alaska yet,... maybe a foot or so in the high country, so decided to put some meat in the freezer before serious plowing gets underway,...  :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Never had caribou, but it looks good. The snow too.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

NIce Rack!!!!!!
On the Caribou that is 
The snow is very invitingpurplebou


----------



## GTMS (Oct 26, 2006)

Alaska Boss said:


> Not too much snow in south-central Alaska yet,... maybe a foot or so in the high country, so decided to put some meat in the freezer before serious plowing gets underway,...  :waving:


You sir are my idol. I wish I could live the life. My kids are still young and the day job has another eighteen months before retirement. I hunt every chance I get, whitetail, birds, bear and elk. But the what you have there is some of the best I'v ever eaten. I am really depressed now. No dang snow here and no caribou!:salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

lodogg89;315123 said:


> why is your plow not hooked to your truck


Its a Western Ultramount. There a since to hook-up!


----------

